# Bussit > Muuta busseista >  Kaupunkibussien runkojen kunto

## JSL

Aattelimpa kysästä että missä autoissa/korimalleissa on huono runko? Toisaalta, kestääkö vanhojen korkeiden autojen rungot paremmin?

----------

